# Did they ever sell T-37/gt-37's with RA III or IV?



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

Also, could you get either of those with bucket seats, or were buckets not an option on the t-37/gt-37? Thanks.... :willy:


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm pretty sure it was a 350 ho motor,but i sort of remember one of the le mans options being a 400 ram air.1970,i think.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

yes,i just checked and the 70 gt-37 was available with the ram air 3 and they say it turned out to be the fastest production car for pontiac in 1970.


----------



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting, is that RA III on a 350 2bbl??? or on the 400? If you don't mind me asking, where did you check that, I'd like to find out more about it's axle codes, power options, and color availability. Thanks.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

In 1970, Pontiac offered a Tempest, a Lemans and a Lemans Sport. There was no T-37 or GT-37 (at least not in the US). The most powerful engine offered for those three was a 400 ci, V8, 4 bbl with 330 hp (only with automatic trans) ... No RA III or RA IV.

In 1971, the Tempest was designated T-37, ... Lemans and Lemans Sport still available. RA was not an option at all (not even with the GTO). The three were however available with a 400, 4 bbl, 300 hp; a 455, 4 bbl, 325 hp, or a 455 H.O 335 hp.

1972 was similar to 1971, except T-37 was replaced with the Luxury Lemans and hp output was somewhat down for all engine options.

I may be mistaken, but I believe bucket seats were only offered on the Lemans Sport (and of course GTO) for 70-72.

Information source is GTO Tempest-Lemans-Lemans Sport-Judge-Sprint 
A Book of Information 1964-1970 (1971-74 Addenda).


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

There is a little info here GT-37!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

muscle car feild guide says,quote: "the hottest gt-37 engine was 70 1/2 stick shift 400 cid v8.This was the ram air 111 v-8 without a ram air hood and dual-snorkel air cleaner.It did have bigger ram air 111 valves.Pontiac built 1,419 of the '70 1/2 gt-37 coupes."That is straight from the book.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

I concur with even steven and too many projects source regarding the 70 T-37. It also does appear in a later section of my reference that I overlooked ... sorry for the mis-statement.


----------

